# toms soda



## bubbas dad (Feb 9, 2007)

I have these three Toms bottles in my collection and Iâ€™m hoping to find some info on them. These date from the 40â€™s to possibly the early 70â€™s. I donâ€™t see Toms bottles very often. Every one I ever seen that had the bottler listed on it was from South Carolina. Mine are from West Columbia and Spartanburg. Dose anyone know if they were a regional brand or bottled just in South Carolina? I believe that Toms sodas were flavored drinks like grape, orange and etc. Iâ€™m interested in any information I can find.
 Thanks, John


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 13, 2007)

BD Toms was started by Tom Hartness in Sptnbrg. His first bottles came out in 1938, which look completly differnt than the 1940 and latter bottles. The latter keeping the same lable the entire time. The big change in bottle style came when Atlantic bot. took over. The last product line I belive was choc. after the flavored drinks where disc.. There are 7 versions of this bottle that I know of all  worth near nothing, well  5 for most. The 1938 is a little more.As luck would have it I have all but one. However there is one that brings close to 150.00 and it was bottled by Pepsi and is so marked.  Naturally this is the one I'm missing and almost impossiable to find. This bottler was not connetced with the snack co. in any way. Prob. got a bunch you can have if ya want. Got at least 1000 various bottles in a pile or did till it froze the other week. Mostly they were 1915's and patnd ds oh well. Hope that helps. And my Ol lady and myself will be there Fri..


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the information, this is the 1st time anyone has been able to shed any light on them. how about a pictue of the different toms you have? thanks for your help.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice bottles and an informative thread. Bravo!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 13, 2007)

BD let me get camera back from the kids and I'll try. Gonna be hard enough getting camera back from them, they kinda forgot where it came from. If I had it everbody wouldn't be scared of the Caspers bottle I got for trade, which may I add is almost cherry. Overall the bottles are about the same except that 1938.


----------

